# New York



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

hi,
any good areas to live in new york? 

thanks!


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

I've live near in parts of east village, nice area.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

many good area's in New York. You need to be more specific as to what you are looking for?

I live in the Upper West Side but we wanted a family friendly area with good schools and easy access to Central park.

Also depends on your budget too.

Good Luck.


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

perhaps you can try looking for new york rentals on classifieds websites? there are plenty of areas to live around new york


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

hutais said:


> many good area's in New York. You need to be more specific as to what you are looking for?
> 
> I live in the Upper West Side but we wanted a family friendly area with good schools and easy access to Central park.
> 
> ...


hey, which are would be affordable and convenient ?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

annie11 said:


> hey, which are would be affordable and convenient ?


When you say affordable exactly how much can you spend a month?

Most of Manhattan is EXPENSIVE except there are a few areas that are probably ok however not as convenient.

You have not said where you plan to work? How long you willing to commute? and exactly how much space you need? Do you have a family? Are you single and planning to share? Or do you want to live on your own?
Is your company paying for your accommodation? 

You need to be way more specific.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

If you don't have children, the West parts of Inwood and Washington Heights are probably the only areas in Manhattan that's considerably cheaper in price. You may be in for a bit of a culture shock, but as an expat, that should be expected. By the way, west part means west of broadway.


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

hutais said:


> When you say affordable exactly how much can you spend a month?
> 
> Most of Manhattan is EXPENSIVE except there are a few areas that are probably ok however not as convenient.
> 
> ...


tq. i will be stationed in NYC for 1 year single


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

stormgal said:


> If you don't have children, the West parts of Inwood and Washington Heights are probably the only areas in Manhattan that's considerably cheaper in price. You may be in for a bit of a culture shock, but as an expat, that should be expected. By the way, west part means west of broadway.


thanks for the info. which would be the best areas to live in ?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

annie11 said:


> hi,
> any good areas to live in new york?
> 
> thanks!


When are you coming? How are you coming legally? visa, work permit, or ?? Why New York? On your Malaysia posts you don't mention anything about leaving there and wanting to go to NY. If you want people to take you seriously you need to at least sound like you are serious.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

alice_smith said:


> thanks for the info. which would be the best areas to live in ?


I'm sorry if I come across as rude, but I already told you. Do you want specific building numbers? - I can't give you that information, you'll have to do your own classified search.


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

carlb said:


> When are you coming? How are you coming legally? visa, work permit, or ?? Why New York? On your Malaysia posts you don't mention anything about leaving there and wanting to go to NY. If you want people to take you seriously you need to at least sound like you are serious.



Can i do it illegally?


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I'm sorry if I come across as rude, but I already told you. Do you want specific building numbers? - I can't give you that information, you'll have to do your own classified search.


Ok thanks for it, i'll have to start doing my research soon.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

alice_smith said:


> Can i do it illegally?


If you read what I quoted, you would have seen that my comment was in response to the original post by "annie11", but if you are also wanting to move to the U.S, the same question applies, how are you going to come, if you haven't even figured that out, why waste time asking people where a good place to live is, wait until you have a visas or work permit etc, and know for sure that you will be allowed to come, legally. Sounds to me that niether of you are serious!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

annie11 said:


> hi,
> any good areas to live in new york?
> 
> thanks!


Of course there are many good areas. You need to be more specific on what you want. It is impossible to answer your question with such limited information.

Do you want to live in Manhattan, Queens, etc.?

New York is a great city. I just got back from there 10 days ago. We love Manhattan and visit there frequently.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I stopped replying as I think this poster is not serious. Its like asking what is a good place in Australia to move to. Like a needle in a haystack.


----------

